# Relocating from S Africa to Lisbon July



## vera (Jun 27, 2008)

I am relocating to Cascais, Lisbon, next month. I am a young 60yr old British lady, ex Exec PA in S Africa, and would like to offer either part time typing work or even a baby minding service - just to keep me busy.
Does anyone know where I can offer such a service?
Vera


----------

